# All Slavic languages: Nominative or instrumental after "to be"



## Setwale_Charm

Janička, I urgently made up with my Czech friend in order to keep pelting you with Czeck-language questions as you claim you enjoy it  
So tell me now. I have seen two manners of saying: _Muj otec je delnik_.
_Bratr byl dobry ucitel_.
And:
- _Bratr je zahradnik*em*_.
_Matka je profesork*ou* na vysoke skole_.

Which is correct and what is the difference?


----------



## werrr

Both possibilities are correct.

The problem is more general, it is not related only to professions.

The verb *být* followed by nominative expresses permanent state or objective information (undisputable fact).
The verb *být* followed by instrumental expresses transitory state or subjective information.


----------



## Jana337

Some more comments: We prefer the instrumental when we want to stress the transition to the state.
_I want to be a teacher. - Chci se stát učitelem._

When we talk about ourselves, the nominative implies a certain identification with the profession, and it is used without more information:
_Její manžel je lékař._
On the other hand, the instrumental is stylistically more elegant for detailed explanations:
_Její manžel je lékařem na soukromé klinice v Brně._

For normative judgements, use the nominative.
_Její manžel je vynikající lékař._

I hope other Czechs share my impressions. 

Jana


----------



## jazyk

It would be interesting to see if all Slavic languages that have cases would use the nominative or the instrumental in the cases given above for Czech. As far as I know, this is what it would look like in Russian and in Polish:



> Some more comments: We prefer the instrumental when we want to stress the transition to the state.
> _I want to be a teacher. - Chci se stát učitelem.[/quote__]
> Polish: Chcę zostać nauczycielem.
> Russian Я хочу стать учителем.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> When we talk about ourselves, the nominative implies a certain identification with the profession, and it is used without more information:
> _Její manžel je lékař._
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - врач. - nominative_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the instrumental is stylistically more elegant for detailed explanations:
> _Její manžel je lékařem na soukromé klinice v Brně._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> _Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - врач в частнoй клинике в Москве. - nominative_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> For normative judgements, use the nominative.
> _Její manžel je vynikající lékař._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polish: Jej mąż jest wybitnym lekarzem. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - превосходный врач. - nominative
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> It would be interesting to see if all Slavic languages that have cases would use the nominative or the instrumental in the cases given above for Czech. As far as I know, this is what it would look like in Russian and in Polish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more comments: We prefer the instrumental when we want to stress the transition to the state.
> _I want to be a teacher. - Chci se stát učitelem_.
> 
> 
> 
> _Polish: Chcę zostać nauczycielem._
> _Russian Я хочу стать учителем._
> 
> 
> Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - врач. - nominative
> 
> 
> Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - врач в частнoй клинике в Москве. - nominative
> 
> Polish: Jej mąż jest wybitnym lekarzem. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - превосходный врач. - nominative
Click to expand...

 
Yep, I can't think of any case where we would use nominative with _być_. 


However, if you use the verb _to work_ the situation changes:
_He works as a doctor in a private clinic in Warsaw/Moscow._
_On pracuje jako lekarz w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie._ Nominative
_Он работает врачом в частнoй клинике в Москве._ Instrumental


Would our Czech friends use both cases in the above example too?

Tom


----------



## Jana337

Thomas1 said:


> Yep, I can't think of any case where we would use nominative with _być_.
> 
> 
> However, if you use the verb _to work_ the situation changes:
> _He works as a doctor in a private clinic in Warsaw/Moscow._
> _On pracuje jako lekarz w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie._ Nominative
> _Он работает врачом в частнoй клинике в Москве._ Instrumental
> 
> 
> Would our Czech friends use both cases in the above example too?
> 
> Tom


Like in Polish: Pracuje jako lékař na soukromé klinice ve Varšavě/Moskvě.

Jana


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hey, hey, hey!!! I never started a thread like this. That`s why I couldn`t find it among my subscribed threads. Ah, somebody is ascribing somebody else glory to my record!!!

Velmi Dekuji, Janicka. Even if other Czechs disagree, we can always ignore them


----------



## dima_david

Interesting thread, I'd never realized such nuances until reading it. I don't think anyone noted another subtlety: in tenses other than present Russian uses instrumental:

Он - врач.
Он был врачом.
Он будет врачом.

And even more interesting, it is possible to use nominative with past tense to impart a sertain mood to the statement:

Его отец был знатный врач.

Знатный here is used to mean "famous'' or ''a very good one''.


----------



## Crescent

dima_david said:


> Interesting thread, I'd never realized such nuances until reading it. I don't think anyone noted another subtelty: in tenses other than present Russian uses instrumental:
> 
> Он - врач.
> Он был врачом.
> Он будет врачом.
> 
> And even more interesting, it is possible to use nominative with past tense to impart a *c*ertain mood to the statement:
> 
> Его отец был знатный врач.
> 
> Знатный here is used to mean "famous'' or ''a very good one''.



Just a tiny correction, dima_david! Sorry to be a pest! (или как уже выразились в другой теме: занудой ) 

И ещё: мне почему-то всегда казалось, что правильно говорить: _Его отец был знатн*ым* врач*ем*_, разве не так? И следовательно, использовать творительный падеж после глагола "быть" в прошедшем времени. 
Но Вы знаете, Вы наверное, правы, так как рассуждаете соответсвенно правилам грамматики, а я - сужу чисто по интуицие.


----------



## Anatoli

Crescent said:


> Just a tiny correction, dima_david! ...
> Но Вы знаете, Вы наверное, правы, так как рассуждаете соответственно правилам грамматики, а я - сужу чисто по интуицие.


...по интуиции.


----------



## dima_david

Crescent said:


> И ещё: мне почему-то всегда казалось, что правильно говорить: _Его отец был знатн*ым* врач*ем*_, разве не так? И следовательно, использовать творительный падеж после глагола "быть" в прошедшем времени.


 
Вы абсолютно правы, Crescent, правильно в прошедшем времени, как и в будущем, использовать творительный падеж: "Он был врачем", или "Он был знатным врачем", неважно. Собственно, мой пост был как раз об этом.

Только иногда, для придания определенной эмоциональной окраски -- возвышенной, или ироничной -- в таких оборотах в прошедшем времени используется именительный падеж. Погуглив словосочетание "был знатный", я нашел следущие примеры:

"Пушкин-так тот вообще был знатный бокописец..."
"Джек Лондон тоже был знатный альт-историк..."
"Дедушка Крылов был знатный фантаст..."
"В уголовных вопросах я был знатный специалист..."

Во всех эти примерах выражению придаётся ироничный оттенок. Очевидно, однако, что первоначально такой оборот использовался для придания ощущения возвышенности. У меня в голове крутится выражение "Его дед тоже был знатный хлебороб", услышанное по телевизору когда-то в доисторические времена.  

Но я повторю ещё раз: стандартно в прошедшем времени использовать творительный: "Пушкин был велик*им* поэт*ом*", "Я был отличн*ым* специалист*ом*", "Дед был хлебороб*ом*".


----------



## papillon

Dima brings up an interesting point. But here is what I find unusual: the use of именительный падеж with a noun is unusual, as given in Dima's example above. However, with an adjective it is still quite common.

Он был большой.
Я был усталый. 

These sound quite normal to me.


----------



## jester.

Crescent said:


> Just a tiny correction, dima_david! Sorry to be a pest! (или как уже выразились в другой теме: занудой )



That correction is wrong. David had written it correctly.

Sorry to a pest, too. 

Here's a reference.

(English spelling is _not_ phonetic  )


----------



## papillon

Jester,
I am confused now. How is the spelling of _subtle _related to the correct spelling of certain?

Sorry to be a pest, maybe this is just too subtle for me...


----------



## jester.

papillon said:


> Jester,
> I am confused now. How is the spelling of _subtle _related to the correct spelling of certain?
> 
> Sorry to be a pest, maybe this is just too subtle for me...




Crescent also corrected subtlety and wrote "subtelty".

I didn't even see the correction in "certain".


----------



## papillon

Ah, so it was too subtle...


----------



## dima_david

I, *c*ertainly, don't mind being corrected, on my spelling or otherwise. But Crescent needs a brighter red pen: I didn't even notice any of the spelling corrections on the first read!


----------



## janecito

Thomas1 said:


> Yep, I can't think of any case where we would use nominative with _być_.


 On the other hand it is absolutely unacceptable to use anything but Nominative case with the verb BITI (to be) in Slovenian language.

Also, unlike in most of the other Slavic languages (all?),  we can never use Instrumental case without a preposition.



 Polish: Chcę zostać nauczycielem.
Russian Я хочу стать учителем.
*Slovene*: Želim postati *zdravnik*. - nominative

Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem. - instrumental
Russian: Ее муж - врач. - nominative
*Slovene*: Njen mož je *zdravnik*. - nominative

Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie. - instrumental
Russian: Ее муж - врач в частнoй клинике в Москве. - nominative
*Slovene*: Njen mož je *zdravnik* v zasebni kliniki v Ljubljani. - nominative

Polish: Jej mąż jest wybitnym lekarzem. - instrumental
Russian: Ее муж - превосходный врач. - nominative
*Slovene*: Njen mož je odličen *zdravnik*. - nominative

Polish: _On pracuje jako lekarz w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie._ Nominative
Russian: _Он работает врачом в частнoй клинике в Москве._ Instrumental
*Slovene*: Dela kot *zdravnik* v zasebni kliniki v Ljubljani. - nominative


----------



## Crescent

Anatoli said:


> ...по интуиции.


  Спасибо большое, Анатолий, за Ваше исправление! Я не сомневаюсь не на секундочку, что Вы, конечно же, правы, но вот у меня такой вопрос: Когда я это писала, я проверила! Смотрите: сужу чисто по итнуици(?). Меня так учили: по кому/ по чему?, и если существительное женского родо, то всегда можно заменить его словом "сестра" в соответствующем падеже, так как ударение падает на последний слог слова : по сетср*е.* Значит, следовательно должно быть: по интуици_*е*_! 
Разве не так..?


----------



## Crescent

jester. said:


> Crescent also corrected subtlety and wrote "subtelty".
> 
> I didn't even see the correction in "certain".


Yes, yes... you're quite right,Jester: Crescent did correct something which was fine initially. Gosh, isn't that just the most embarassing thing in the world, when you try to correct something which is fine and you put it wrong..? *blushes* How do I always manage to get myself into these situations..

Well, anyway, yes, I see now, what you mean, Jester! I don't know how I could have confused the spelling of 'subtlety', I mean, it's really easy and quite rational: it's just _subtle _with_ ty_ on the end!_  _How silly of me..* My most sincere apologies, Dmitri!* 
P.S. Is that bright enough now, in your opinion?


----------



## Crescent

dima_david said:


> Вы абсолютно правы, Crescent, правильно в прошедшем времени, как и в будущем, использовать творительный падеж: "Он был врачем", или "Он был знатным врачем", неважно. Собственно, мой пост был как раз об этом.
> 
> Только иногда, для придания определенной эмоциональной окраски -- возвышенной, или ироничной -- в таких оборотах в прошедшем времени используется именительный падеж. Погуглив словосочетание "был знатный", я нашел следущие примеры:
> 
> "Пушкин-так тот вообще был знатный бокописец..."
> "Джек Лондон тоже был знатный альт-историк..."
> "Дедушка Крылов был знатный фантаст..."
> "В уголовных вопросах я был знатный специалист..."
> 
> Во всех эти примерах выражению придаётся ироничный оттенок. Очевидно, однако, что первоначально такой оборот использовался для придания ощущения возвышенности. У меня в голове крутится выражение "Его дед тоже был знатный хлебороб", услышанное по телевизору когда-то в доисторические времена.
> 
> Но я повторю ещё раз: стандартно в прошедшем времени использовать творительный: "Пушкин был велик*им* поэт*ом*", "Я был отличн*ым* специалист*ом*", "Дед был хлебороб*ом*".



Я даже не ожидала такой большой и подробный ответ на моё крохотное замечание..   Спасибо большое!  Теперь я гораздо лучше понимаю то, о чем шла речь в Вашем прошлом посте. То есть, Вы именно и хотели сказать, что в обычном случае в прошедшем времени используется творительный падеж, но когда писатель хочет подчеркнуть то, о чем рассказывает, он имеет права выразить смысл используя именительный.. Интересно, а для этого есть какая ни будь грамматическая причина? 
Да, сказав себе эти фразы в слух, я замечаю, что они действительно "звучат" и часто используются в нашем языке. Только вот, а что такое - бокописец..? Мне как то это напоминает какое ни будь не очень приличное слово.. Может быть лучше некоторые буквы звездочками заменять, что бы не оштрафовали за неправильное пользование языка? 
Спасибо Вам ещё раз!


----------



## K.u.r.t

Czech language lately is going through a period of rapid change due to a new parliamentary language. 

Someone started to say thinks like 
 "Není pravdou že ..." instrumental (it is not true that ...) 
rather than 
 "Není pravda že ..." nominative 
which is used by most people most of the time.

I personaly hate these new forms, especially because of their sudden and excessive use. 1 politician started this, all followed the suit and it is slowely spreading like plaque.

I know it is just my personal opinion but I felt I have to share it here


----------



## Maja

Polish: Chcę zostać nauczycielem. - instrumental
 Russian: Я хочу стать учителем. - instrumental
Slovene: Želim postati zdravnik. - nominative
*Serbian*: Želim da postanem/da budem *učitelj*. - nominative

Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem. - instrumental
Russian: Ее муж - врач. - nominative
Slovene: Njen mož je zdravnik. - nominative
*Serbian:* Njen muž je *lekar*. - nominative

Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie. - instrumental
Russian: Ее муж - врач в частнoй клинике в Москве. - nominative
Slovene: Njen mož je zdravnik v zasebni kliniki v Ljubljani. - nominative
*Serbian:* Njen muž je *lekar* u posebnoj klinici u Beogradu. - nominative

Polish: Jej mąż jest wybitnym lekarzem. - instrumental
Russian: Ее муж - превосходный врач. - nominative
Slovene: Njen mož je odličen zdravnik. - nominative 
*Serbian:* Njen muž je odličan *lekar*. - nominative

Polish: _On pracuje jako lekarz w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie._ -nominative
Russian: _Он работает врачом в частнoй клинике в Москве._ -instrumental
Slovene: Dela kot zdravnik v zasebni kliniki v Ljubljani.- nominative
*Serbian:* On radi kao *lekar* u posebnoj klinici u Beogradu. - nominative


----------



## Maroseika

Maja said:


> Polish: Chcę zostać nauczycielem. - instrumental
> Russian: Я хочу стать учителем. - instrumental
> Slovene: Želim postati zdravnik. - nominative
> *Serbian*: Želim da postanem/da budem *učitelj*. - nominative
> 
> Polish: Jej mąż jest lekarzem. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - врач. - nominative
> 
> Polish: Jej mąż jest wybitnym lekarzem. - instrumental
> Russian: Ее муж - превосходный врач. - nominative
> 
> Polish: _On pracuje jako lekarz w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie._ -nominative
> Russian: _Он работает врачом в частнoй клинике в Москве._ -instrumental


I'm afraid a/m parallels are not correct.
It may seem that Russian analog of Polish *jest* is *есть*, but it's quite not so, because this grammatical contsruction is out of use in Russian since very long ago. Real analog seems to be *является*, for which Russian also needs instrumental: *является врачом*.
And the same discrepancy is in the last example, because if Polish uses *jako, *the same *как* we should use in Russian: *он работает как врач* (nominative).


----------



## Maja

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid a/m parallels are not correct.
> It may seem that Russian analog of Polish *jest* is *есть*, but it's quite not so, because this grammatical contsruction is out of use in Russian since very long ago. Real analog seems to be *является*, for which Russian also needs instrumental: *является врачом*.
> And the same discrepancy is in the last example, because if Polish uses *jako, *the same *как* we should use in Russian: *он работает как врач* (nominative).


Thank you for that. I just copied Janecito's examples and added  Serbian.


----------

